# What do you think the Mobile Game will be like?



## Mink777 (May 25, 2016)

So many weeks ago Nintendo announced that there would be a Mobile Animal Crossing Game. What do you think it will be like? I predict that you can pick a job in the town(Retail, T&T, Able Sisters etc.), and you will basically have to run it. So you can hire/fire villagers based on how they do. That would be something I would definitely play.


----------



## leftTBT (May 25, 2016)

---


----------



## Balverine (May 25, 2016)

Hopefully better than the mobile Harvest Moons lol

I'm thinking maybe just a mini town or something? Or maybe an arcade type thing? idk


----------



## resonanceofterror (May 25, 2016)

Marco Bodt said:


> Hopefully better than the mobile Harvest Moons lol
> 
> I'm thinking maybe just a mini town or something? Or maybe an arcade type thing? idk



There's a mobile Harvest Moon???!

I'm not too sure what to expect, hopefully it will be fun!


----------



## Mars Adept (May 25, 2016)

I imagine it to be a mini version of amiibo Festival mixed in with some Miitomo elements, but who knows what'll be?


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jun 29, 2016)

It's like a modern version of the GBA connector thingy with the Island grabby thing hand thing.


----------



## datsuryouku (Jun 30, 2016)

This is the first time me hearing anything about it. My thoughts go to a typical app style game. There might possibly be in-app purchases, which, after reading an article, that's confirmed. All I know is that it's a clever way to have fans spend on new furniture, clothes, etc. A few words of caution to the lot of you: tread carefully. Lol.


----------



## vel (Jun 30, 2016)

I hope it isn't like Miitomo, I find it really boring. Maybe like suggested, a mini arcade. Still would be boring, but we'll see.


----------



## pika62221 (Jul 19, 2016)

I don't know, I'm thinking it's going to be limited, Pokemon Go is limited, MiiTomo is limited, if I had to guess you'll get a house, and clothes like MiiTomo, but maybe they'll add a few little things like maybe fishing and bug collecting like Pokemon Go, it won't be much if it's free to start.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 19, 2016)

I'd love it to have features to enhance ACNL and doesn't have to be its own stand alone game.


----------



## Bulbadragon (Jul 20, 2016)

Maybe it'll be a mini town type thing like those games where you place things and unlock new buildings and PWPs as you level up (think the games like FarmVille etc.). I could see it working out that way. Or maybe it would be like interacting with villagers one on one Miitomo style but with more to do. I just hope it's not boring like Miitomo. I doubt it would be anything like Pokemon GO though since Niantic is in charge of that game, so it's not exclusively Nintendo.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Jul 23, 2016)

I've been wondering about it myself. If it's going to be a mini version of what we have now or if they're going to change the dynamics. I imagine whatever it's like there will be in app purchases for maybe bells and certain items. Not too sure how it would work if it was a mini version of what we have now really. I'm thinking they may include less villagers, less house upgrades, etc. That's if they don't completely change what we currently have


----------



## watercolorwish (Jul 25, 2016)

i think it will have a couple new features to enhance new leaf gameplay. the best thing thats ever happened to nintendo was new leaf since it brought a new variety of players and it tops all other ac games imo. i think theyre going to keep adding onto new leaf actually, theyre doing so well with handheld systems and since ac is an on the go game, it only makes sense they add features to phones.


----------



## Shina (Jul 25, 2016)

i hope that day doesn't come


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 29, 2016)

Maybe it will be like a villager customizer. Or it will be an app that lets you import old villagers to New Leaf


----------



## Soot Sprite (Aug 2, 2016)

I'm really hoping I'll love the AC app, but I've got to say I'm a little disappointed with Pokemon Go and Miitomo. I have no idea what it will be like, but I really hope it isn't a let down like the other two Nintendo apps.


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 6, 2016)

I just hope that it has 2D graphics instead of 3D ones, so that people with slower tablets/phones can play without it lagging all the time.


----------



## Satu (Aug 14, 2016)

I don't know but I'm just really looking forward it!! I hope we don't have to wait long anymore D: I have never used real money on apps but I feel like on this one I might use (unless it really sucks). I wonder if it's just a mini town and like mini version of acnl or acww or something or will it be something totally different...

//EDIT
Think about how cool an Animal Crossing version of Pokemon Go would be! You would have your town and then you had to "hunt" characters to get them to your town. And the most popular ones would be rare and so on. Haha.


----------



## Daveyx0 (Aug 17, 2016)

I'm personally guessing a very simplified version of AC:NL. It will probably involve some kind of micro transactions (buy Bells for real money (?)).  Lots of social sharing possibilities. Just looking forward to seeing my favorite characters on my samsung really  We'll see what it brings....


----------



## Bowie (Aug 17, 2016)

It'll probably be rubbish. In fact, it's probably gonna be the first game in the series that I don't play. You'll probably have to pay for more villagers, or pay for certain items, or something like that. I liked it better when Nintendo treated the games as an "out of the way" series, not too close to their mainstream line, because I feel like it's becoming a lot less tranquil and more "you've gotta buy these additional things!"


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 18, 2016)

I have high hopes, but I hope it's not like Miitomo, that got boring quick


----------



## Trip (Aug 28, 2016)

I'm not sure at all but I hope that it's just as successful as Pokemon Go.


----------



## QueenOpossum (Aug 29, 2016)

Since both the App and the update for ACNL are coming at the same time, I hope they go together. Although I can't imagine in what way.


Edit: when I wrote this both the app and update were projected for fall 2016. I don't know anymore.


----------



## Envy (Sep 2, 2016)

I don't have very high hopes. I see it being a freemium game where almost everything is locked away behind 'DLC'. If that's the case R.I.P. Animal Crossing series, because they already have found a way to do that with handheld/console Animal Crossing now (Amiibo cards).


----------



## Squidward (Sep 2, 2016)

I don't want to think about it too much and predict things, only to be disappointed later.


----------



## reririx (Sep 2, 2016)

Whaaaat? There's a mobile version coming out? RIP to my phone. I don't mind what it is like but if there's a way to connect it with ACNL that would be awesome. Bonuses for me include a new map/area, customization, and interactions


----------



## Acnlmayorboss (Sep 7, 2016)

i don't think it will be the same at all


----------

